# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Site Rank Hierarchy?

## MysteryAlabaster

From what I can tell, it goes something like:

Jr. Member - 0-29 posts
Member - 30-?? posts
???
???
???
Super Moderator - set rank

Has anyone passed 'Member' yet?


Just trying to get a better idea about some irrelevant stuff...

----------


## Eddie

It's actually set like this:
Junior Member	0	  
Member	30	  
Senior Member	100

Very lame, I know.  It's just the default.  Let's get some suggestions of what the ranks should be...

Eddie

----------


## Eddie

This was suggested by another user:

_Engineer_
_Staff Engineer_
_Senior Engineer_
_Principal Engineer_
_Chief Engineer_

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> This was suggested by another user:
> 
> _Engineer_
> _Staff Engineer_
> _Senior Engineer_
> _Principal Engineer_
> _Chief Engineer_



Yeah, I saw that. I think it's a good idea. 

Maybe later on a list of names could be put together and then a poll taken?

----------


## Compro01

> This was suggested by another user:
> 
> _Engineer_
> _Staff Engineer_
> _Senior Engineer_
> _Principal Engineer_
> _Chief Engineer_


I'd say add in under those Student, Technician, Technologist, and Engineer-in-Training.

----------


## Eddie

So we have
Student
Technician
Technologist
Engineer-in-Training
Engineer
Staff Engineer
Senior Engineer
Principal Engineer
Chief Engineer

What should the post counts be for these?

Eddie

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> So we have
> Student
> Technician
> Technologist
> Engineer-in-Training
> Engineer
> Staff Engineer
> Senior Engineer
> Principal Engineer
> ...



0-10 Student
11-20 Technician
21-35 Technologist
36-55 Engineer-in-Training
56-75 Engineer
76-105 Staff Engineer
106-140 Senior Engineer
141-180 Principal Engineer
181-225 Chief Engineer
226-??? ???


The way I got these numbers was for each rank, the number of posts you need increases by five.

//EDIT: Also, what is the possibility of getting a 'karma' system involved as well? If a user helped you, or is just generally being a good member of the community you can give their post or profile a +. If they suck-ass and are being a jerk, or talking down about the site or someone's work, you can give them a -.

For an example, and yes, I know it's ponies. But it uses this system in a good way.
http://www.everfreeforest.com/member...iewprofile&u=2
This user has 29 karma, and therefore is viewed as a good, rule-upholding member of the community.

Something to add would be, if your karma is too low, or not high enough, you aren't allowed to post in certain areas like any of the threads where people are looking for help.
This would allow those who act like trolls or jerks, to be treated as such.
It would have to be noted to everyone that abusing the system would result in the removal of that persons account and the placement of their IP on a list of those denied access to the site.

----------


## DrLuigi

Student 0
Technician 50 
Technologist 100
Engineer-in-Training 200
Engineer 400
Staff Engineer 800
Senior Engineer 1500
Principal Engineer 2500
Chief Engineer 4500


Small example.
I know the last ones are quiet alot, But thats the point right? ^^ it has to be rare and for the older members. :P



Edit:




> 0-10 Student
> 11-20 Technician
> 21-35 Technologist
> 36-55 Engineer-in-Training
> 56-75 Engineer
> 76-105 Staff Engineer
> 106-140 Senior Engineer
> 141-180 Principal Engineer
> 181-225 Chief Engineer
> ...


Just seen that you did it a little faster then me,

Well i just think a rank shouldnt change every 3 weeks of posting. :P
Example at that rate i would already be half way, and the forum is just a month old.

With my example we would be sweet for a year or 1-2 depends on the members :P

----------


## Eddie

I kinda agree with Dr. Luigi.  What do you guys think?

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> Student 0
> Technician 50 
> Technologist 100
> Engineer-in-Training 200
> Engineer 400
> Staff Engineer 800
> Senior Engineer 1500
> Principal Engineer 2500
> Chief Engineer 4500
> ...


You're right, I was just going on how large the community is now. I forgot about the fact that the member count is going up fast.





> I kinda agree with Dr. Luigi.  What do you guys think?


I do think they should be higher than what I had, but this discussion is here for a reason. Let's get like one or two more opinions/suggestions.

----------


## Eddie

Anyone else have any input on this?

Does everyone like these:
Student 0
Technician 50 
Technologist 100
Engineer-in-Training 200
Engineer 400
Staff Engineer 800
Senior Engineer 1500
Principal Engineer 2500
Chief Engineer 4500

----------


## nka

I do =)

1234567890

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> I do =)
> 
> 1234567890



I concur.

This is obviously leagues better than any idea we could come up with.

----------


## Eddie

Ok, these have been implemented.

Eddie

----------

